# Stunted Hair Growth? HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR VITAMIN D LEVEL?



## SND411 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I just wanted to share something very important. I will begin with my experience:

Early 2009, my hair was growing quite quickly. My hair was very thick as well. Fast forward towards the middle of last year 2010. My hair seemed to "stop" growing. I know, I know. Hair always grows and it's the retention that is most often the case. But I was also noticing that my hair appeared and felt thinner. Then, earlier this year, 2011, I was 1000% sure my hair was thinner and I had little to no hair growth whatsoever. 

I had not been eating that healthy nor spending enough time in the sun. 

I was also suffering heart palpitations. I went to the doctors so so they check my heart and my blood. The results showed that I had very low Vitamin D. "Normal" levels for Vitamin D are around 40-45. My level was around 16. Low Vitamin D levels often cause heart palpitations as well.  I was then prescribed special Vitamin D supplement pills a couple months later. This pill is the kind where you need a prescription, they are not "just on the shelf" vitamins. 

I am telling you all, after two and 1/2 weeks of taking this medication, my hair growth skyrocketed. I think my hair grew 1/2 inch during that time period. My hair growth is much thicker now! My heart palpitations also disappeared!

Vitamin D is called the "miracle" pill and research is being done to see whether Vitamin D can cure certain types of diseases and cancer. As black women, living in cold regions of North America, makes us to be prone to lower vitamin D levels due to our melanin. Vitamin D is instrumental in proper division of cells: the hair follicle being one of the most cell dividing entities on our bodies. 

Please, if you notice if your hair seems to be getting thinner AND you are not retaining as much length as before even if you are doing everything properly, check your system internally. Check for Vitamin D along with other important minerals and vitamins that your body may be lacking! Perhaps low Vitamin D levels are the culprit and NOT your hair practices!


----------



## Guyaneek (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was found to have a vitamin D deficiency at my last check up. I've only addressed it with over the counters though. I need to have the levels retested.


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 23, 2011)

My joints are always cracking for no reason all over my body so I went to the doc.she checked my blood and I have low vit d. Paper said I eas to be 32 but I was at 19. Doc told me to take two vit d a day otc. I don't eat good so its hard for me to keep up with this but vit d deficiancy is linked to.depressed and osteoperosis, bine health etc. I am going to go to another doc and,maybe he can give me something nit otc. I still don't know whats gotvmy joints popping.


----------



## Geminigirl (Apr 23, 2011)

sorry for typos my phone is touch screen and I really hate it.


----------



## sweetnlow06 (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow! I could have writtten this post myself! My vitamin D level was <16. I don't absorb vitamin D well. I was having joint pains, palpitations hair falling out with slow growth. The doctors thought I had Rheumatoid or Lupus but they checked my vitamin D level and found it was very low. Now I am going on my third week of taking vitamin D supplements and all those symptoms I was having is better and it seems as though my hair is growing much faster. I haven't measured it or anything, it just know I cut my hair to neck length a couple of weeks ago and now I past shoulder again. Who knows how long my vitamin D level was low.  Thanks so much for this post! Now I know it is not in my head.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for this post! I have found that my years of severe depression have been completely cured by vitamin D supplementation. It's like a miracle. I have discovered that I am an optimistic and cheerful person all on my own, without the antidepressants that are so hard to come off of... I just needed vitamin D. 

there has been some theorizing, but no proof yet, that lack of vitamin D contributes to the development of multiple sclerosis, particularly the more severe form that black patients suffer from disproportionately.


----------



## nichelle02 (Apr 23, 2011)

I live in Minnesota and this year we had a particularly long, long, long, long get me out of here kind of winter! It was dark when I went to work in the morning and dark when I left the office. So, for most of the week I saw no sun other than from the sealed office windows. I started taking vitamin D as I was really feeling pretty down. And it's made a tremendous difference.

I take these which are only $12 for 240







My hair growth definitely slowed to a crawl during the winter and has now picked back up. I hadn't related it to the Vitamin D deficiency. If the vitamin D is helping, then that's a bonus. I'm just glad I feel better.


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 23, 2011)

That's good to know. I get the winter blues and so does my hair since it barely grows during that season. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Okay (Apr 23, 2011)

Denmark is cold 10 months a year so thanks for this!!!


----------



## melissa-bee (Apr 23, 2011)

My hair does grow slowly. But now that it's spring here I make sure to go out in the sun everyday, even if it's just for 5 mins.


----------



## qchelle (Apr 23, 2011)

I am almost certain I have low vit D levels...I just need to go get my levels checked.  I'm too scared to self medicate.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for this post! I went to my new Rheumatologist last week and she said that my vitamin D levels are low.  I can't remember the number now, but I'm taking Vitamin D supplements.  It hasn't been long enough for me to tell a difference yet, but hopefully my hair growth will pick up.  Who knows.  I do know this though, that since I've relocated to Texas, particularly the Desert...(in between New Mexico and Texas) I get a lot of sun...


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't you get vitamin D from the sun?


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 23, 2011)

^^^yes, but most people don't get nearly enough from the sun alone.


----------



## january noir (Apr 23, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^yes, but most people don't get nearly enough from the sun alone.



Plus I read, that just not your face should be exposed, but also your arms, chest and legs.  That's why even if you are in the sun, you still may not get enough exposure outdoors if you're covered up.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 23, 2011)

The description of what you've been going through with your hair sounds very similar to my situation.  I had attributed mine to a medication I have to take, but low vitamin D can also be the culprit.  I'll definitely have my levels checked on my next visit to the doctors. 

Thanks OP for sharing your experience.


----------



## SVT (Apr 23, 2011)

Bump because this is excellent info!


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 23, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Can't you get vitamin D from the sun?



Black people absorb vitamin D the worst because of elevated levels of melanin in our skin. We need to supplement.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 23, 2011)

SVT said:


> Bump because this is excellent info!


 
Agreed.

Several months ago I watched a special on vitamin D and it stated that most African Americans have low levels of vitamin D.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 23, 2011)

This is very interesting!  My mom got on the vitamin D bandwagon last year and bought me a container of them.  I took 1 a day, if that.  This year I decided "what have I got to lose," and started taking 2/day, 2000mg.  I got my hair cut in January, and it's now around an inch PAST where it was before the cut.  I can't attribute it solely to the D, as I've tried to be healthier all around, but if this is giving a boost I say hooray !


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for mentioning this.  Last summer my doctor found out that I had low Vitamin D levels when I was undergoing testing for another issue.  I was not getting enough sun because I was on bed rest during my first flare up of my Fibromyalgia.  My nails used to be so brittle.  My hair was not what it used to be  until I starting taking supplements and getting out even when it hurts like hell to move.  Now my hair is great and my nails don't break as easily.  It's pretty dope.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 23, 2011)

I found I was vitamin D deficient almost 2 years ago.

I started out using the chewable supplement Viactiv, it was a calcium and vitamin D supplement--I was told to eat 2 a day by my doctor.

Now I just take the softgels.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 23, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Can't you get vitamin D from the sun?





justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^yes, but most people don't get nearly enough from the sun alone.



Yep, not to mention that a lot of people use sunscreen/sunblock thus preventing the sun from reaching their skin to form Vitamin D.

BTW, D3 is better for you and better absorbed/safer than D2 so to be sure you get the right D, get D3. (Thanks vevster for enlightening me to this) Fish (salmon, tuna, mackerel) are a good source of vitamin D. If you must bask in the sun, avoid going when it's too hot. Before 10 AM and after 3 PM are good times, esp in the summer, particularly because you need to be w/o sunblock to get the D so you don't want to expose yourself to the sun when it's most dangerous.

Those who hate taking pills, D3 does come in a liquid supplement and a drop gives 1000 IU, so you could get 5000 IU with just five drops in a drink. The Vitamin Shoppe has a liquid one which I find very handy coz it's a smaller dropper bottle that's easy to carry with you so you don't forget to take it.

More about D3: http://www.vrp.com/bone-and-joint/vitamin-d3-higher-doses-reduce-risk-of-common-health-concerns

Also when everyone was freaking out about swine flu and getting flu shots, a lot of us on the Health Forum just upped our D3. Apparently the reason people get ill in winter with flu is not because the virus just became potent but the absence of sun means low vitamin D and therefore low immunity. Apparently a lot of people who get flu are usually low in D too. Check this out: 

http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/newsletter/vitamin-d-and-h1n1-swine-flu.shtml

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8tK0n18Als

ETA: While taking your D, don't forget your calcium as vitamin D helps calcium absorption.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 23, 2011)

I found out last year i was low so dr did a vitamin d load 5,000 a week prescription dose after it was maintain i was told to take 2,000 a day.  I make sure i get them when there is bogo. I hate sitting out in the sun and i have sensitive skins so alot of medicine i was taking was to avoid it. Go figure


----------



## SVT (Apr 23, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Also when everyone was freaking out about swine flu and getting flu shots, a lot of us on the *Health Forum* just upped our D3. Apparently the reason people get ill in winter with flu is not because the virus just became potent but the absence of sun means low vitamin D and therefore low immunity. Apparently a lot of people who get flu are usually low in D too. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/newsletter/vitamin-d-and-h1n1-swine-flu.shtml
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8tK0n18Als



I _knew_ I should've been visiting the Health and Natural forums more often.


----------



## CrueltyFree (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been experiencing some health issues (related specifically to sudden vision loss in my left eye) and my doctor thought I MS. I don't have it (thank goodness) but I know for a fact that I don't get much sun. My mom has been telling me to take calcium + vitamin D because she was recently diagnosed with osteoporosis and I'm usually the one more susceptible to inheriting her ailments (I have a twin and she never has anything but everything my mom has had, I've had it too ). When I'm done with this medicine for a few more days, I'm gonna start taking it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 23, 2011)

i've never had my vit d tested... i wonder what it would be at

i drink lots of milk and living in az i get lots of sun.  in fact, i just spent 3hrs straight at the pool.  i dont sun burn and it takes forever for me to get some color so i just set a aside a day to play in the sun.

i should get tested


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I went to an international health show and they had this really good liquid vitamin D (it taste really good!)that I got smaples of. My mom had low Vit D and had to take supplements for a while.


Product: Marine BioTherapies Liquid Vitamin D3http://img90.imageshack.us/i/vitd.gif/


----------



## Vashti (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been taking cod liver oil for my vitamin D for a few years now. For a while I had assumed that I didn't need to take it in the summer because of the sunlight but last year I went to the doctor to have my vit D levels checked and it was 29 - pretty low, so they prescribed a vit D supplement for me plus some fish oil. I know now that it's usually best to take it year round instead of just the winter time if you live in North America.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 23, 2011)

Not only do I live in the northeast, but I work midnights. I should get this checked...


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks SND411 for sharing!  I'm sure you've helped a lot of women.

A few months ago, my mom placed a mandate on the entire household to begin taking vitamin D3 daily for health purposes.


----------



## nichelle02 (Apr 23, 2011)

By the way, this is the smallest pill I take. If it's determined that you need a supplement, even 5,000 IU is a tiny pill. I buy from Amazon and someone uploaded this comparison pic.


----------



## january noir (Apr 23, 2011)

I wonder now if Vitamin D deficiency can be linked to so-called terminal length an individual may experience.


----------



## Starronda (Apr 23, 2011)

My doctor told me that my Vitamin D was low a few months ago. She told me to take at least 5,000 IU daily. I haven't been taking them for a few weeks, but due to this post, I will restart again tonight!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Apr 23, 2011)

i also have low vit D levels. I have started taking 4000 IU in the liquid form daily!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 23, 2011)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

where can I purchase it in liquid form? thanks!




LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> i also have low vit D levels. I have started taking 4000 IU in the liquid form daily!!


----------



## Lady S (Apr 23, 2011)

My doctor suggested taking vitamin d a few months ago.  She said most americans weren't getting enough and if I remember correctly (don't quote me on it), even though sunscreen is necessary, it can also have a slight effect on getting vitamin d from the sun.


----------



## B3e (Apr 23, 2011)

I need to look into VitD...my whole milk intake has halted this semester and I live where the sun comes out once a month if at all...this might explain why i feel like my hair just stopped growing and my mood has been indefinitely bum. :/ thanks OP!


----------



## smilesarecontagious (Apr 23, 2011)

Great info. My doctor recommended that I take vitamin D daily year-round. I've been slacking on my vitamin intake lately so thanks for the reminder.


----------



## yodie (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread is right on time. I started taking D3 about two months ago, 1000 IU. Just last night I started to put it away, assuming I didn't need it. Maybe I need to increase my dosage.


----------



## My Friend (Apr 24, 2011)

Vitamin D is fat soluble. That means in high doses and high levels it can be toxic. Get your levels check then decide with your doc what you need to do. 

I'm unsure if vitamin d directly contributes to hair growth. Maybe, not being depressed/stressed helps.


----------



## LaFaraona (Apr 24, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Can't you get vitamin D from the sun?


 
The sun is the best way to get vitamin D. The problem is that a lot of people do not get enough sun exposure, especially in the winter. the darker your skin colour the longer you need to stay in the sun to get the necessary exposure.
I used to make it a point to spend my lunch hour taking a 45 minutes walk in the sun or sit in the sun. I need to start that again.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks for this. I should really have my levels checked. I live in Minnesota and as a stay-at-home-mom of 2 under 2, I rarely get out (not that it matters in the winter here lol). I get SO depressed during the winter. I mean REALLY depressed and I wonder if my Vit D levels may be contributing to that. I'll call my Dr. on monday.


----------



## Aviah (Apr 24, 2011)

Very interesting... Seems to go with anything that your body may be deficient in: Vit D, Iron, B Vitamins, EPA, water, etc.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 24, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> ^^^yes, but most people don't get nearly enough from the sun alone.



  Its not getting vit d from the sun its the ultra violet rays from the sun that is essential in the processing of vit d in your system.  I worked in Alaska and we had a system called "sunshine liberty"  This was serious buisness.  We had such restricted sunlight and many people coming from the lower 48 was unaware of the importance.  During the short days in winter when ever it was going to be a bright sunny day the base would go to skeleton crews and let every one go home and get out into the sun.  This base still had and unusually high suicide rate.  LACK OF SUN.  

  Also a woman in my department was going through depression, fatigue  and having a hard time learning her new position.  She was highly skilled in her field but was struggling.  She thought it was due to marrital problems and a severe illness crisis with her daughter.  Going on anti depressants would end her carreer.  Top secret.  I told her to get a check up and she found she was low in vitamin D.  This was in Maryland.  But she already took a daily vitamin and was very active outdoors .  The culprit turned out to be her Birthcontrol.  So other things can cause our system not to absorb the vitamins we need.  

   Always do a thorough  examination of your habits and what you do and don't take. 

    Good growing ladies. 

    Wholistic approach can help in covering all bases.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2011)

i know i would get more growth if i got back on the vits.  i ran out and never replenished.  terrible, right?  i need them for overall health.  i'm getting too old not to stay on top of that.


----------



## Cichelle (Apr 24, 2011)

I first found out I had a vitamin D deficiency when I was 13. Suffice it to say, that was a long time ago. I've taken supplements daily for years. Currently, I take Solgar Vitamin D3, 5000 IU every morning.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thx for the info. I live in FL where the sun is readily available. However, I don't do outside activities all that much because it's so hot. Therefore, the majority of sun exposure comes from walking from my car to the bldg/house/stores/etc. Rarely, am I just outside for hours on the weekend. I wonder if brief exposure enough. When we're outside for lengths of time, we put on sunscreen/block to ensure we are not overexposed. The dh had cancer previously so we're very cautious but we might be short changing ourselves in the Vit D dept with our efforts of being cautious. I'll research this further.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Thx for the info. I live in FL where the sun is readily available. However, I don't do outside activities all that much because it's so hot. Therefore, the majority of sun exposure comes from walking from my car to the bldg/house/stores/etc. Rarely, am I just outside for hours on the weekend. I wonder if brief exposure enough. When we're outside for lengths of time, we put on sunscreen/block to ensure we are not overexposed. The dh had cancer previously so we're very cautious but we might be short changing ourselves in the Vit D dept with our efforts of being cautious. I'll research this further.



My numbers were low. My doctor pointed out that I would need a much longer exposure to the sun than the "recommended" exposure due to having more melatonin.  He definitely recommended using a supplement for people of color.


----------



## Dizz (Apr 24, 2011)

This is great information.

Has anyone taking D supplements noticed an improvement in their skin condition too?


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for this info and I'm glad that you're feeling better OP!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

SND411, You are right. I am on the same boat as  you. I went to the doctor and  they told me that my vitamin D level is extremely low like you and I had to get a special prescription for Vitamin D and take it once a week for 2 months.  I never really paid attention on how it affected my hair growth. I know it took me over 2 years just to get to APL from SL and I always wondered why. But now that you mentioned it, I am paying closer attention to that. I am trying to take daily vitamin D, but I dont usually keep  up. Thanks for the info


----------



## chicha (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad the original poster posted this. I haven't gotten mines checked but I don't go outside much. And I don't eat much seafood. So i don't see how my vit D would be normal.


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 25, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Can't you get vitamin D from the sun?



Yes, if we lived in Africa or another sunny place. Many black people in the diaspora live in the Northern part of the globe, so we need supplements...

In fact, most white people need it too, since they don't eat their traditional vitamin D-rich foods anymore. (At least that's the case here in Sweden.) 

It's very important that we eat vitamin D supplements as well as give it to our children, since most of us are deficient. 

They have started a big investigation here on black/darker skinned people and vitamin D and the possible link to autism. Somalis in Sweden are 3-4 times more likely to have a child with autism and researchers believe that one reason may be the lack of vitamin D. 

I urge everyone I know to take vitamin D pills...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Apr 25, 2011)

FlowerHair you raised the point about giving the supplements to the kids. It made me think of what the doctor told me at the baby's last doctor appointment. The pediatrician told me that vitamin D does not pass through breastmilk. However, from my own reading it seems that this issue is not so clear cut. Most women are deficient in vitamin d, so of course there will be very low levels of it in the milk. However, if a woman boosts her intake, there may be some in the milk. 

It's still a good idea to give the Poly-Vi-Sol vitamin D drops to infants anyway, because they need higher levels. I couldn't give them to my son, he projectile vomited the first time he had them. That's when I started to up my own intake of vitamin D.


----------



## MadisonK (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow!  Thanks, OP.  I never knew anything about Vitamin D.   I'm off to read about the symptoms of deficiency.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Apr 25, 2011)

fattyfatfat said:


> LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
> 
> where can I purchase it in liquid form? thanks!



I bought mine at a health food store.  I got the Nutri Sea brand.  It's mainly an omega 3 supplement but it also contains 1000IU of vit D per serving.  Its supposed to be apple flavor, but.... it's not. I drink it with juice. I put a tsp in a small glass of juice 4 times a day.


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 25, 2011)

FlowerHair said:


> They have started a big investigation here on black/darker skinned people and vitamin D and the possible link to autism. Somalis in Sweden are 3-4 times more likely to have a child with autism and researchers believe that one reason may be the lack of vitamin D.
> 
> I urge everyone I know to take vitamin D pills...



I've seen that study referenced in the NYT a few months ago. I wonder what results they're generating?

SND411, thanks very much for this thread. My mother takes prescription-strength Vitamin D supplements. I get my vitamin D from salmon - I eat a salmon sandwich several times a week. All anyone needs to do is to get a can of salmon, some bread, get you some arugula or spinach and you're good to go!


----------



## Urban (Apr 26, 2011)

FlowerHair said:


> Yes, if we lived in Africa or another sunny place. Many black people in the diaspora live in the Northern part of the globe, so we need supplements...
> 
> In fact, most white people need it too, since they don't eat their traditional vitamin D-rich foods anymore. (At least that's the case here in Sweden.)
> 
> ...



I think the responsible thing to do would be to urge people to get tested and talk to their doctor and get recommendations on supplements. Especially when mentioning giving pills to children...

Please ladies, get tested first, even your children... if you're considering this. Don't just start popping pills, or giving them to your children. It is possible that you may be doing more harm than good. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## Shirilyn4652 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for this info, it was really helpful, had my levels checked and they were at a 16 also. Will keep you posted!!


----------



## My Friend (May 2, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Thx for the info. I live in FL where the sun is readily available. However, I don't do outside activities all that much because it's so hot. Therefore, the majority of sun exposure comes from walking from my car to the bldg/house/stores/etc. Rarely, am I just outside for hours on the weekend. I wonder if brief exposure enough. When we're outside for lengths of time, we put on sunscreen/block to ensure we are not overexposed. The dh had cancer previously so we're very cautious but we might be short changing ourselves in the Vit D dept with our efforts of being cautious. I'll research this further.



Diva, I'm unsure what cancer your DH had but be sure to research before upping his intake. I know for prostate cancer some studies show it increases prostate cancer cells. Also, if he his on anti cancer meds you need to check with his Dr. also.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 3, 2011)

I have to agree with everything the OP stated. 

I saw an article in "O" (Oprah's Mag) talking about one of the the most important vitamins was vitamin D and provided the benefits...I have been taking this for a about 4 or 5 months and I have definitely noticed a difference in health and hair  - I am taking the 2000 mg but I have bought the 5000 mg to use after I run out of the 2000 mg...


----------



## FabuLocks (May 3, 2011)

Are you a smoker? If so, cigarette smoking is known to deplete the calcium out of the bones, causing the bones to crack easily...


----------



## silenttullip (May 3, 2011)

You are correct. I take 2000 IU I don't get time in the sun nor do I eat like I should since taking the vitamin d I feel a lot better. I may even up my dosage. My mom was deficient in vitamin d so that just influenced me to take it. Thanks for this post


----------



## Nova (May 7, 2011)

SND, thanks for this info. I saw my dr. last week and he mentioned my vit. D level is good.  I can't wait to see him again to ask him what is good in terms of the numerical range.   I'm glad you found the solution to your problem.


----------



## kweenameena (May 7, 2011)

OK so how much Vit D is everyone taking daily? And is it Vitamin D2 or D3?


----------



## soonergirl (May 7, 2011)

Its vitamin d3... I take 3,000 to 4,000 IU's a day. Its benefits are breast health, and it helps the pancreas. My mother passed from pancreatic cancer so I am on this.. And its a great immune system booster which is a bonus!!


----------



## nichelle02 (May 7, 2011)

kweenameena said:


> OK so how much Vit D is everyone taking daily? And is it Vitamin D2 or D3?


 
I take 5,000 IU of D3. But I live in Minnesota where we had the longest winter ever which meant very little sun at all for me over a significant period of time. Vitamin D3 makes such a difference for me.


----------



## yardgirl (May 7, 2011)

I haven't taken any multivitamins in about 6 months. My hair growth has not suffered at all but I will definitely get back on soon.


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 6, 2011)

SND411 

How are you doing with your Vitamin D supplementation?  Do you feel an overall state of well-being?  Are you still getting good hair growth results from it? 

TIA


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder! My levels are always low to borderline low and I tend to forget the importance of vitamin D in my supplement regimen, especially since I live in the Pacific NW now and _especially _since I have MS.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 22, 2011)

I need to check into this too! What is the over-the-counter Vitamin D equivalent to the prescription Vitamin D?


----------



## chicha (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information OP. We need ALL we can get to help us with our hair issues as most research and helpful info is by whites for whites. Thanks and I'm starting my vit D today.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 22, 2011)

This thread should be linked to the tanning thread. Why not read a book or listen to some music outside on the weekends? The fresh air will do you some good as well.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 22, 2011)

manter26 said:


> This thread should be linked to the tanning thread. Why not read a book or listen to some music outside on the weekends? The fresh air will do you some good as well.



No possible where I live except maybe July - September. I think we maybe had 3 days of sun all of 2011 yesterday included.    Its back to overcast and maybe rain again today.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> No possible where I live except maybe July - September. I think we maybe had 3 days of sun all of 2011 yesterday included.    Its back to overcast and maybe rain again today.



We still absorb sunlight when it's overcast. If it's rainy, that's a different story.

Black people as a whole should tan more if there are so many issues with Vit D deficiency. I'm in Florida, so I lay out by the pool and do outdoorsy stuff at least once a week, but I'm sure there are people in sunny areas who don't.


----------



## skyslady (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for that information, I usually take a multivitamin that has 800IUs of vitamin D in it but after reading and hearing so many reports about how most of us are generally low in that particular vitamin. I take an additional 400IUs to be on the safe side.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 22, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> No possible where I live except maybe July - September. I think we maybe had 3 days of sun all of 2011 yesterday included.    Its back to overcast and maybe rain again today.




greenandchic
Is the moisture there a huge plus for your hair and skin?


----------



## ebsalita (Jun 22, 2011)

In 2009 I had very low vit d levels - 7, in fact.  Had palpitations, joint pain depression like you wouldn't believe, mood swings etc.  Doc gave me the D3 chalky type tablets but they messed with my digestive system quite badly and the doc actually said that there was a debate in the medical community over here as to whether the d3 tabs are readily absorbed by the body????  

She then proceeded to give me 2 x vit d shots and then a course of 21 little pills to take over the next few days.  Symptoms cleared, and during 2010 and until now 2010 - great growth - I didn't put the two together until OP mentioned it - great post!

I'm going to get my levels read again and top up if necessary - the injections were hard to get hold of in my city, but they're well worth it.... be careful - the pills can give you bad constipation.  (sorry if TMI, just a warning!)


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 22, 2011)

manter26 said:


> We still absorb sunlight when it's overcast. If it's rainy, that's a different story.
> 
> Black people as a whole should tan more if there are so many issues with Vit D deficiency. I'm in Florida, so I lay out by the pool and do outdoorsy stuff at least once a week, but I'm sure there are people in sunny areas who don't.



I actually burn in the sun, even way up north plus I have extreme heat intolerance from the MS so that's a no go for me. 



My Friend said:


> greenandchic
> Is the moisture there a huge plus for your hair and skin?



It does help!


----------



## drmuffin (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump! Great info! Gonna start taking 5,000 IU of vit D now...


----------



## Casarela (Jun 26, 2011)

Popping two vitamine capsules as I'm reading this!!!!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Jun 28, 2011)

I do advise that people see a physician to have their vitamin d levels checked before taking supplements.  You may need more or less than what is recommended on the bottles.


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for this post, OP.  I went to see my primary care physician, had them check my Vitamin D level, and it was low.  19 to be exact.  She had me start Vitamin D3, 2000 IU daily and I started this evening.


----------



## Charla (Aug 18, 2011)

My DH and I were both diagnosed with low vit D and was prescribed 1 pill weekly for 6 weeks vit D 50,000 iu.  That was 1 year ago.

Since I'm restocking my vitamins and want to have a "complete" vitamin reggie, I'm 
starting D3 5,000 iu daily (since I already have been tested low and am prone to low levels because 90% of my day is spent indoors).  Also starting omega 369.

Vitamin reggie- 2000mg Vit C, 3000mg MSM, 1 Multivitamin, 1 B-100, 1 D3 5000iu, 2 Omega 369 --- wow!  never taken this many vitamins in my life!  Which they could be combined into one or two pills!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just had my physical a week ago and my blood work came back vit d deficiency. My Dr started me on D3 1000IU a day. I already have hypothyroidism and CCCA alopecia so my hair balding and thinning issues will never go away.


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 18, 2011)

No doctor has ever mentioned anything to me about vitamin D - even after blood work but I know I have to have a low level of it.  Any other levels I should get check when I pay my fee to visit my doctor?!


----------



## sikora (Aug 18, 2011)

LadyPBC said:


> No doctor has ever mentioned anything to me about vitamin D - even after blood work but I know I have to have a low level of it.  Any other levels I should get check when I pay my fee to visit my doctor?!



Did you specifically ask to have it checked? I had to do that with my last blood test and it turned out that my levels were low (19.1).

Ask for a copy of the lab report so you can see exactly what they check for in the blood test. For some reason the test from my gyn was much more thorough than my general physician.


----------



## michelle81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to my doctor for a routine physical and my Vitamin D level was only 20. My thyroid level was a little low as well. Both of those levels being low can cause all sorts of problems that mostly go unnoticeable (depression, low libido, weight gain, etc.).

I've been taking both pills for about a month now and have noticed a big difference in my energy levels, although I never had a problem with hair growth (just cut it off from BSL to neck-length) and haven't noticed a big difference there either.

ETA: Please don't take any vitamins/supplements without talking to your doctor first and if you're going to take Vit. D, then get the level checked FIRST. Your level may be okay and there's no sense in taking anything more than needed.


----------



## My Friend (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree. Get your levels checked first. Excess vitamin D can be toxic.


----------



## OndoGirl (Sep 1, 2011)

bump.

My vitamin D level just came back as a 16!!!  Low.  I have an appointment scheduled next week with my doctor so hopefully I will be given a prescription for vitamin D.  I am also anemic (weird because I am already taking supplements for that). 

Anyway, thanks OP for this thread which prompted me to ask my doctor to test my vitamin D levels.


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Sep 1, 2011)

I am also vitamin D defficient and being a Muslim woman who covers completely when outside I don't get nearly enough sun ( I no longer have my private patio to get some sun).  Many black americans have this problem. I always encourage muslim women in my community to get checked because of the affect it can have on you physically and emotionally.  I wanted to mention that the best vitamin D to take is D3, as there are 2 different kinds.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for this post.  I was recently diagnosed with low vitamin D.  I've certainly experienced stunt hair growth.   I am looking forward to results from vitamin D supplements.


----------



## My Friend (Nov 13, 2011)

jamaicalovely



jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks for this post. I was recently diagnosed with low vitamin D. I've certainly experienced stunt hair growth. I am looking forward to results from vitamin D supplements.


 

Please read my thread


----------

